# Sub choice



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

I have an ancient 1x12 cab sitting around and coincidently need portable bass cab for my son.
There are some bass guitar speakers meeting the specs I need (4 ohm, 250W+, 12"), but also some car audio or P.A. subwoofers I can use.

What's your opinion on using car audio sub for bass guitar cab?

Example: Rockville RVP12W4

...or if you have a suggestion and lead on good bass driver - let me know.
...and if it is yellow, that would be awesome.

The cab will be driven my MarkBass MoMark 250W.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Part of a bass guitars sound includes the speakers. They are able to hit lower and harder than guitar, but they are not subwoofers. You won't get a good response out of a sub for bass guitar as you won't as good a quality of treble out of it. Subwoofers for car or PA applications are designed to really hit hard in the lows but not much more than that as there is other speakers in the system to take over those frequencies.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Bassists may disagree but I'm not crazy about 12" speakers for bass guitar.

If the cabinet's big enough a 15" speaker would be my preference. Easy enough to modify the baffle in most cases.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I had quite a discussion about bass speaker size with someone awhile back and my premise was that a 12 or 15" bass speaker gave better bass than a smaller bass speaker. He disagreed, saying that the new bass speakers in a smaller size were different than they were years ago and you can get as good a bass out of (i.e. and 8" bass speaker) as you can a 15". After doing some research, I think he was right. Any thoughts from you speaker aficionados?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I picked up a 15'' car sub at a yard sale and tried it in my Bloc 80. It sucked. So at the moment it's used as the base of a magnetized work table in my shop.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice.
I got DELTA-12LFC 4 ohm 500W driver that's supposedly good for bass.
Price: $144 with shipping within Canada. I don't have to calculate customs and brokerage BS even tough it is Made in USA and under NAFTA.....but that's for different forum.

...and I tolex'ed the cab with white vinyl, then painted it Mark Bass yellow. Thank God for the color matching at Home Depot ;-), just waiting for the black metal corners. The baffle will be black with cloth underneath (and yellow) and only visible where the speaker is.

Poor man's Mark Bass cab.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I picked up a 15'' car sub at a yard sale and tried it in my Bloc 80. It sucked. So at the moment it's used as the base of a magnetized work table in my shop.



I still have 2 " car audio " 12" PAnasonic Bass subs which I have tried for bass...
Dont bother...they suck for that application...dont know why ... 
they have great bass speaker specs BUT dont work well at all for a bass guitar.

G.


----------

